# Insert text with arrow into picture



## kevb59 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would like to insert a piece of text with a arrow pointing to the object. Does any body know any software that will do this. The more basic the better and free even better !


----------



## Tomasko (Jul 24, 2011)

This can be done in ANY graphical editor


----------



## kevb59 (Jul 24, 2011)

I can insert text but not the arrow to point to what is discribed in the text. which is the program that is easy to use


----------



## Tomasko (Jul 24, 2011)

You have several options how to do that:
- let someone else to do it
- draw a basic arrow by yourself (seriously, it's just 3 lines forming a shape...!)
- find some arrow you like on google and put it on your image wherever you want
- spend some time on google searching for a free software, which does exactly what you want while you don't even need to move your finger

Every graphical editor can be hard to use if you're a complete computer noob. I don't know of any ....-proof software, which can read your mind and do it for you. If you have trouble drawing 3 straight lines, try to consider the first option I mentioned in this post.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's a screen shot of how I added a red arrow to a 'space' shot of the earth in GIMP 2.6.







I found the red arrow with a simple Google Images search.  I then opened both images.

I scaled the arrow to a more appropriate size.  I selected the white background around it and made it transparent.  If I wanted text, it's just a matter of writing it onto the arrow image.  Then, Copy All.

Going to the Earth image, I pasted the arrow, rotated it, and positioned it where I wanted.

Save As..... done.


----------

